
Why Eiffel is my favorite language - dragonquest
http://www.advogato.org/article/1026.html
======
ytinas
Nit: This article is too new to be saying C# is "just java again". It started
out that way but it's gone past java now in terms of functionality (e.g.
closures, LINQ). The two look less and less alike with each passing version.

